# Purebred or mix?



## Ziadbelal (Jan 10, 2015)

is this a pure bred german sheperd or a mix.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: Beautiful dog. I'd say purebred.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Good looking dog! My boy also had those knees..just love them! Enjoy


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What does the paperwork say?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like a gsd with a reverse mask.


----------

